# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Help Replacing Bench Polishing Wheel and Rouge

## icare

I've be using one polishing wheel and a pack of rouge sticks for 20 years. That's how rarely we edge polish. Recently my son decided to polish some metal car parts on it! ...and stained the pad beyond lens use.  My original 4" wheel (after misuse) and rouge are pictured.  I'm trying to find suitable replacements.

I polish CR-39, poly, 1.60 and 1.67.  No glass and no Trivex as of now.

I see so many types of wheels available that I'm stumped, including:
Dixel Cotton Flannel Buff
Solid Felt Buff
Soft Felt Buff
Woven Yarn Buff
Muslin Berry Buff
Dixel Unbleached Muslin
Super Buff
Dixel Extra Fine
Dixel Yellow Treated

I see rouge in:
White, red, yellow, blue, Zam, Wonderbar and green.

Can someone please advise me which wheel is best suited as a replacement - and which rouge I should get for the future?  I attached some available types from Hilco and Optisource.

Thanks for your advice. Really appreciate your expertise!

----------


## lensmanmd

If you are using a wet edger with polish functionality, the cotton muslin is what you might want to use.  From your picture, that is what it looks like your son damaged.  Cotton flannel will work as well, since all you need is to add some luster.  White rouge will be my choice for that.  
If your edges are rough, then a solid felt will work with the Wonderbar to smooth the edges and get rid of the rough spots.  Be careful though, felt is very aggressive and will melt Poly, and will remove stock.  Afterwards, a quick spin on the cotton buff will shine the edges.  
Others may have their preferences that vary from mine.

----------

